
Apple will begin selling Macs with its own processors in 2021 - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/report-apple-will-begin-selling-macs-with-its-own-processors-in-2021/
======
lawrenceyan
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22954656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22954656)

